#  Vorstellungen >   Übersetzung meines MRT Berichtes >

## Gutenachtkuss

Hallo zusammen,
seit ca. einem Jahr plagt mich ständiges Kribbeln in Händen und Füssen. Hab ein MRT des Schädels durchführen lassen, welches ohne Befund war. 
Habe zwei weitere MRT-Untersuchungen des HWS und LWS durchführen lassen. Die Auswertung der Bilder war unauffällig. Im erhaltenen Bericht steht dann angeblich gegenteiliges. Zwei Ärzte, zwei Meinungen. 
Für eine Aufschlüsselung meiner MRT-Berichte wäre ich dankbar.
hier nun: 
Kerspin HWS:
Signalminderung aller BS Fächer der gesamten HWS in der T2 Sequenz wie bei BS Degeneration. Subligamentärer breitbasiger NPP in Höhe HWK3/4 mit Einengung des ventralen SAR. Keine Myelonkompression. Keine Myelopathie.
Osteochondrose in Höhe HWK 4/5 in Verbindung mit re.seitigen Uncarthrose und Spondylarthrose Verlegung des rechten Neuroforamens und Irritation der Nervenwurzel C5 rechts. Das linke Neuroforamen ist frei.
Insgesamt keine Myelopathie des zervikalen und zerviko thorakalen Myelons.
Nativdiagnostisch keine RF intraspinal sowie keine ossäre umschriebene Läsion bei Osteochondrosen und Uncarthrosen. 
Kersnpin LWS:
Medianer bis rechts-paramedianer, subligamentärer NPP in Höhe LWK 3/4 mit möglicherweise Irritation der absteigenden Nervenwurzel L4 rechts. Intraspinale und intraforaminale Enge in Höhe LWK 4/% Bei Spondylarthrosen und anlagebedingten, verkürzten Pedikeln. Weniger ausgeprägter Befund Höhe LWK 3/4. Keine umschriebene osteolytische bzw. osteoplastische Läsion. Regelrechte Signagebung des Bandscheibenfaches in der T1 und T2 Sequenz der gesamten LWS sowie des thorakolumbalen Übergangen.  
Eine Messung der Nervenströme beim Neurologen wurden ebenfalls durchgeführt. Alles ohne Befund. 
Auffällig ist, das das Kribbeln verstärkt nach dem Joggen auftritt. Kann da ein eventueller Zusammenhang bestehen. 
Für die Übersetzung schon einmal vielen Dank im voraus.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo  Gutenachtkuss 
Herzlich Willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net  
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei uns im Forum   
Eine Antwort hast du ja hier schon bekommen:  http://www.patientenfragen.net/schul...se-t29309.html 
Liebe Grüße   
Michael

----------

